# Hi. Anyone used one of these filters yet?



## Marble8 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi, everyone. I'm new to the forum and this is my first post here.

I saw this filter on ebay and wondered if anyone has one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/180Gal-EXTERNAL...71130&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318#ShippingPayment

Seems too good a deal to be true, and that usually means it isn't a good one. I'd appreciate any reports on it if anyone knows anything about it.

Thanks


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

right, how would a canister that only moves 340 gph (which is prolly way less with media) filter a 180g tank? yea, no thanks. DIY a canister filter with a better flow rate, prolly the same price if not maybe less


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

jebao?? china stuff? wanna be eheim? lolz no thanks ,you get what u pay for..!!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've heard only bad stuff about those.
but here's a review from a guy that had 2 of them
http://aquastuff.org/2007/02/14/atman-j ... r-filters/


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats that junk they sell on the add in the back of TFH! I always saw it and just knew it had to be junk.


----------



## Tigerdat (Jun 29, 2008)

Most of what Jabao makes is junk! I seen leaking filters and I have seen two of there aquarium lights catch fire. Don't buy that Chinese junk. Remember the lead that's in Chinese toys or the pet food that killed thousands of cats and dogs. Don't buy there junk it will probably make your fish sick.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Tigerdat said:


> Most of what Jabao makes is junk! I seen leaking filters and I have seen two of there aquarium lights catch fire. Don't buy that Chinese junk. Remember the lead that's in Chinese toys or the pet food that killed thousands of cats and dogs. Don't buy there junk it will probably make your fish sick.


thats so right


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Xenophobia, anyone?


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

booba5 said:


> right, how would a canister that only moves 340 gph (which is prolly way less with media) filter a 180g tank? yea, no thanks. DIY a canister filter with a better flow rate, prolly the same price if not maybe less


My XP3 moves 350 gph and is rated for up to a 175 gallon tank. Check out the specs on the eheim classic series if you're worried about GPH and tank size

not suggesting this filter is comparable, btw.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

lol 2x turnover is too little for me, but with a name brand like that, I'm sure thats rated with media installed, where with that taybo or whatever it is isn't/


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

It's only Xenophobia when you have no basis for the fear. When a nation has a 'recent' track record of making toxic/outright poisonous items, it is prudence. I would stick with the known good brands.


----------



## Marble8 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I think I'll pass on this one and go another route. I've been burnt on cheap imitations before and it looks like this is just that. Better to put the money toward a known canister than take a chance, even though this may be a decent one for a while.

Danny


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

wow  i have 2 on my 110g tank and they've been going strong for almost 3 years with no problems.you guys are to hung up on name brands i think.i don't have money to waste so yeah i "cheaped" out but in the long run i'll make it up.would i just use 1 on a 180g tank?no.but i also wouldn't use just 1 fx5 at 3 times the price either.


----------

